# Very important changes to obtain visas for India to pursue surrogacy



## AWNH (Aug 12, 2012)

Following on from recent changes India relating to surrogacy, there is a really important development which I would like to share with anyone thinking of surrogacy in India. We recently applied for a visa to visit India again, this time to sign a surrogacy contract and treatment. I went onto the Embassy site here as a quick check. There was a note warning that if you are travelling to India for surrogacy then a special visa applies, but no details.

After seeking advice at the Embassy, the following are now the full requirements for what is now needed i.e. a medical visa. Three of them are onerous.

" Both husband and wife should be physically present in the UK to apply from UK (if applying from other country all the below requirements would be applicable)

Ø The couple should be married for two years (Marriage certificate)

Ø The clinic should be recognised by ICMR (Indian Council of Medical Research) to conduct Surrogacy treatment.

Ø The letter from the home country of the applicants- Foreign office (FCO/foreign Ministry in this case) should provide the confirmation in the letter that surrogacy is recognised in their country and child would be allowed in the country (applicant’s home country) post birth.

Ø The surrogacy agreement between couple and the surrogate mother in India , including the expense cover during the treatment of surrogacy for both child and mother (surrogate)

Ø The letter from the Surrogacy clinic undertaking the surrogacy treatment including the names of both the parties involved."

Needless to say we are struggling to obtain any information from the FCO.  However, at the Embassy I was given a strong warning. If the wrong visa is applied for (i.e. you go in on a tourist visa) this will result in permanent blacklisting from India should you be checked upon. This is has possible disastrous consequences if you are there and have undertaken surrogacy, and are caught. This means you would not be able to go back to India to pick up your new baby, should the surrogacy be successful. The marriage requirement also throws up problems for singles and unmarried partners.

We are not prepared to risk going on a tourist visa and as a result will probably have to abandon India. The other problem comes with the need for the clinic to be certified by the Indian Council for Medical Research to undertake surrogacy. According to our potential clinic, Rotunda, in Mumbai, no clinic is certified to this new order. I can also confirm that this requirement also applies if you wish to cyroship embryos from your home country to India.

I would hate to see anyone running into trouble here, even if you deny knowledge of the new requirements, you will still be blacklisted. Please note that on the new on line visa system, there is no information telling you that you need a medical visa for surrogacy purposes. Please, please be careful. 

If there is anyone out there that has managed to secure a supporting letter from the FCO, please do let me know how you got it, as we have not been successful. Also note that the British Embassy in India will not help you in this regard either. If anyone has any questions, please post.


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

i apologize for my questions about this,  and thank you karen for letting me know that laws are now in place in ireland to help this situation, that is such a relief and i obviously have a lot of research to do on this before next year. thanks again    rosebud


----------



## kare72 (Feb 26, 2010)

Rosebud there is no harm asking quesitons.  My issue with your post was regarding your comments about Irish couples.  Thankfully, there are guidelines on bringing baby home to Ireland and govt is promising legislation so that should be helpful. Best of luck to all on this crazy journey!!!


----------

